# Chicken and veggies



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

This is my handy standby for when my IBS is really acting up. I make a regular meal for the guys, and this for me. Its quick, easy, and rather tasty!1 chicken breast or chicken piecessliced carrotssliced celerySpray a small frying pan with Pam or oil spray. Sprinkle pan with lemon pepper or seasoning of your choice. Cook chicken. When chicken is near done, dump the veggies in. Fry on high heat until veggies start to tender. Eat!You can modify the veggies, too. This sits will in my stomach and gives me the protein and fiber I need.


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Lefty,I do something similar. I usually have rice (white- I can't always do the brown) with it, too. I make about five chicken breasts for the week, and then go ahead and fix "regular" food for the family. Last night was typical- they had lasagne and green beans; I had chicken and rice. But we can still all eat together.kate


----------

